# Bolt - hardware do vs Software features



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

So just thinking about what features might trickle down to the Roamio. What features are being done in software versus what needs the hardware upgrade. Apparently the bolt has a better SOC chip and a lot more memory - so this isn't as easy of an analysis as it may seam at first blush.

Major new features:


Auto Skip
Accelerated Viewing with pitch adjustment
4K
Faster switching between streaming services / TV
Faster search return
updated UI

Okay, obviously 4K is hardware based. What about the rest? Would accelerated viewing require special hardware / additional RAM?

Auto skip sounds like a software only option...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

One of the reviews I read said that the accelerated viewing would be coming to the Roamio too. But that the auto skip would not.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting... I would have assumed the opposite


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

this looks like such a downgrade. what were they thinking?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the features - especially the skip, and we don't know the whole story yet.

That said, I suspect the Base Roamio was the big seller in the TiVo line up... Making this a definite upgrade from that unit.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I like the features - especially the skip, and we don't know the whole story yet.
> 
> That said, I suspect the Base Roamio was the big seller in the TiVo line up... Making this a definite upgrade from that unit.


Yep the basic was their best selling model.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> Yep the basic was their best selling model.


According to Dave, a few more models (PRO and PLUS) are on the way... They pushed to get this out before the Holidays.

I don't blame them, but that might also mean some growing pains for early adopters.


----------



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Interesting... I would have assumed the opposite


Me too. The accelerated viewing might take a little more CPU horsepower, but the skip feature sounds like just a software update. I suppose they may intentionally keep some of the new features from being retrofit, just to make the new models more attractive.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I assume none of this stuff will make it to the Roamio even if possible.

The autoskip and quick mode are 2 of the major selling pts that Tivo is touting for the Bolt.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> According to Dave, a few more models (PRO and PLUS) are on the way... They pushed to get this out before the Holidays.
> 
> I don't blame them, but that might also mean some growing pains for early adopters.


It could happen. But I think Dave is purely speculating there right?

Also you'd think Tivo's comparison chart wouldn't show the Bolt vs the Roamio Pro if that was the case. ...although I guess maybe it shows customers that their new "base" model is close and even surpasses their previous flagship model?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree that it would seem like quickskip would be only software based and not require a faster processor/more ram like the faster launch of apps/improvement of UI speed. However, I could see them delaying these features for roamios as a way to promote interest in upgrades.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If these features don't trickle down and if they release a Pro version with at least 3TB of storage and 6 tuners I might actually upgrade. I think the Accellerated Viewing feature would be really useful. And commercial skip covers most of the channels I watch so it would be useful too. 

The lack of lifetime doesn't really bother me. I paid $400 for lifetime on my Roamio Pro and I'm already talking about upgrading it 2 years later. Getting a free year of service in the box and then paying $150/year isn't that big of a deal and might actually work in my favor if I continue to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> If these features don't trickle down and if they release a Pro version with at least 3TB of storage and 6 tuners I might actually upgrade. I think the Accellerated Viewing feature would be really useful. And commercial skip covers most of the channels I watch so it would be useful too.
> 
> The lack of lifetime doesn't really bother me. I paid $400 for lifetime on my Roamio Pro and I'm already talking about upgrading it 2 years later. Getting a free year of service in the box and then paying $150/year isn't that big of a deal and might actually work in my favor if I continue to upgrade in the future.


I agree. You pay for the cost of the Bolts hardware up front and get 1 year of service for free. Pay an additional $150 for service for each year forward and if a new model comes out in 2 years up just upgrade with out trying to get your money out of the unit for the lifetime.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bradleys said:


> According to Dave, a few more models (PRO and PLUS) are on the way... They pushed to get this out before the Holidays.
> I don't blame them, but that might also mean some growing pains for early adopters.


Not exactly. I know of an OTA-only variant of the Bolt that is black & white. Presumably it'll come out at a lower cost that whatever the Cable/OTA Bolt costs upon release.

Regarding Pro, I assume and hope they have a Pro Bolt and companion 4k Mini in the pipeline. But I have zero intel at this point and it could depend on existing Bolt sales/interest.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Not exactly. I know of an OTA-only variant of the Bolt that is black & white. Presumably it'll come out at a lower cost that whatever the Cable/OTA Bolt costs upon release. Regarding Pro, I assume and hope they have a Pro Bolt and companion 4k Mini in the pipeline. But I have zero intel at this point and it could depend on existing Bolt sales/interest.


Any chance of the new Aereo edition Bolt having OTT cable service, a la' SlingTV or Vue, and that's why it's delayed? I mean, it really makes no other sense why it would be delayed because it's basically the same Bolt they released now, just without cable(card) if it doesn't have that or some other compelling feature that sets it apart.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> If these features don't trickle down and if they release a Pro version with at least 3TB of storage and 6 tuners I might actually upgrade. I think the Accellerated Viewing feature would be really useful. And commercial skip covers most of the channels I watch so it would be useful too.
> 
> The lack of lifetime doesn't really bother me. I paid $400 for lifetime on my Roamio Pro and I'm already talking about upgrading it 2 years later. Getting a free year of service in the box and then paying $150/year isn't that big of a deal and might actually work in my favor if I continue to upgrade in the future.


For the non lifetime crowd, this pricing will be a good thing. Before they would have paid $150 for a roamio basic and $150 for annual service. Now they get a better box with more features (moca, stream, etc.) for the same price.

The only disadvantage for the upgrade crowd is that the box doesn't retain as much value without lifetime. It was better to pay $400 for PLS and get a higher sales price 2 years later for the unit instead of paying $300 for 2 years of service with no residual value. Without PLS, you will have an increased desire to upgrade since the service cost is the same. That's good for tivo.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Any chance of the new Aereo edition Bolt having OTT cable service, a la' SlingTV or Vue, and that's why it's delayed? I mean, it really makes no other sense why it would be delayed because it's basically the same Bolt they released now, just without cable(card) if it doesn't have that or some other compelling feature that sets it apart.


TiVo filed _four_ trademarks for Bolt, which strikes me as unusual. One of them sounds like it could be an online TV service and/or cloud storage. Don't know if they're just leaving the door open or if they are actively working something. Even if they didn't do their own service, somehow getting Sling TV into the guide with OTA could be killer. A Bolt without a CableCARD slot would be a bit cheaper for TiVo to manufacture. They could also go to 2-tuners although intel suggest otherwise.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode

TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

Too bad it doesn't work for sports events. We watch lots of football this time of year. 

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SallyC said:


> Too bad it doesn't work for sports events. We watch lots of football this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


It's done by humans, after the show airs, so it's not really possible for sports which most people watch live anyway.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

davezatz said:


> TiVo filed _four_ trademarks for Bolt, which strikes me as unusual. One of them sounds like it could be *an online TV service and/or cloud storage*. Don't know if they're just leaving the door open or if they are actively working something. Even if they didn't do their own service, somehow getting Sling TV into the guide with OTA could be killer. A Bolt without a CableCARD slot would be a bit cheaper for TiVo to manufacture. They could also go to 2-tuners although intel suggest otherwise.


Interesting related info from the disclaimer footnotes attached to Amazon's Bolt page...


> (3) ... If you elect to upgrade your service subscription to an All-In Plan, then such All-In Plan (a) will last for the lifetime of your TiVo BOLT unit (not your lifetime), (b) is not transferrable to another TiVo device (except in certain warranty replacement/repair cases), and *(c) may exclude certain TiVo offerings (e.g., for third-party content, particular applications, cloud-based services, etc.)* for which TiVo subsequently may elect (in its sole discretion) to charge separately and which are not made generally available to all customers who have activated TiVo service on a TiVo BOLT.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

SallyC said:


> Too bad it doesn't work for sports events. We watch lots of football this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't say never... TiVo has introduced this functionality with 20 channels, but discussed that that will be expanded in the future.










If you look at this list, they are the tier 1 channels with the most stable schedules. I don't think you will ever see third tier channels like CMT or Spike. They make their bread and butter on old re-runs and heavy commercial programming.

About the only channel really missing for me is BBC America. Looking at my current inventory of shows, everything would be tagged with the exception of Ink Master (Spike) and Poldark / Dr. Who (PBS)

The problem specifically with sporting events is the value proposition. These skip points are manually tagged... Meaning a person, watches the program and manually inserts the skip tags.

"Most" Sporting events are watched live or with minimal time shifting - The tags wouldn't be available during the highest consumption period.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

That makes sense. But I hate commercials soooooo much that I never watch games live. I record and wait at least 30-60 min before starting to watch. But still, that's close enough to live that your point still stands. 

I wonder if they might offer an upgrade price for those of us who recently purchased Roamio & Minis with lifetime. That's a big investment.

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Interesting related info from the disclaimer footnotes attached to Amazon's Bolt page...


hmmmm.......Another thing that makes paying the yearly fee look better than paying the huge "All In" fee.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode
> 
> TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


And QuickMode: https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-fast-forward-with-QuickMode

With QuickMode and SkipMode coming to Roamio (and presumably the updated interface with almost no SD settings screen) I have zero interest in Bolt. (especially since it would mean giving up two tuners and terabytes of disk space, not to mention shelling out for overpriced Lifetime). I don't have a 4K TV and I rarely watch streaming video anyway, so Bolt's not for me. Call me crazy but I do like the funky white case and the white remote, though. (the next time I need to buy a new TiVo remote I'll probably get a white one)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm.... Will Autoskip be available on TiVo mobile apps?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tim1724 said:


> And QuickMode: https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-fast-forward-with-QuickMode
> 
> With QuickMode and SkipMode coming to Roamio (and presumably the updated interface with almost no SD settings screen) I have zero interest in Bolt. (especially since it would mean giving up two tuners and terabytes of disk space, not to mention shelling out for overpriced Lifetime). I don't have a 4K TV and I rarely watch streaming video anyway, so Bolt's not for me. Call me crazy but I do like the funky white case and the white remote, though. (the next time I need to buy a new TiVo remote I'll probably get a white one)


But when will it show up on the Roamio? 2016? 2017? 2018? I know I wouldn't bet on it coming anytime soon. At least based on past history with TiVo. But 2015 would be nice.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> But when will it show up on the Roamio? 2016? 2017? 2018? I know I wouldn't bet on it coming anytime soon. At least based on past history with TiVo. But 2015 would be nice.


I think a good reference is the recent update history from Roamio to Premiere. TiVo obviously has a desire to keep the code set in sync - but I think this also signals the EOL of the Premiere.

I wouldn't be surprised if we saw in early 2016 (Just enough time to give the Bolt a little traction)


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> But when will it show up on the Roamio? 2016? 2017? 2018? I know I wouldn't bet on it coming anytime soon. At least based on past history with TiVo. But 2015 would be nice.


We typically get a big fall update in Oct-Nov. I'm expecting 20.5.4 (which is what the leaked Bolt videos showed it running) to be the fall ulpdate for the Roamio this year. (And I'm guessing that this may be the point at which the Premiere stops getting much in the way of updates.)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Great thread. Please be sure to note the exclusive Q&A we have...

Community Quick Chat with TiVo's CMO Ira Bahr - Ask anything about TiVo! (Which includes about the Bolt.)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532368

So please be sure to ask a question as I hope to get the site in a TiVo Press release to gain exposure for our community.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> But when will it show up on the Roamio? 2016? 2017? 2018? I know I wouldn't bet on it coming anytime soon. At least based on past history with TiVo. But 2015 would be nice.


What do you mean? It clearly says "coming *soon*" on those pages.  

Just like Android support did when the Stream was released and took 2 1/2 years to actually make it to market


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> I agree. You pay for the cost of the Bolts hardware up front and get 1 year of service for free. Pay an additional $150 for service for each year forward and if a new model comes out in 2 years up just upgrade with out trying to get your money out of the unit for the lifetime.


or the bolt doesn't cost them $299 and they're just building it in and making it look that way. Which is probably the case.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode
> 
> TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


Not that I see.










QuickMode however does say it is coming to the Roamio:










https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-fast-forward-with-QuickMode


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode
> 
> TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


I just looked at that web page and it doesn't say anything about SkipMode coming to Roamio. Did they change it?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

pig_man said:


> I just looked at that web page and it doesn't say anything about SkipMode coming to Roamio. Did they change it?


Margaret updated it for me. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649307472600010752


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Not that I see.
> 
> QuickMode however does say it is coming to the Roamio:
> 
> ...


That page was changed, it definitely said it was coming to the Roamio earlier today.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So the thing coming to the Roamio is the thing one wouldn't necessarily expect. And the thing not coming to the Roamio, is the thing that could easily come to it, but probably represents the only thing that's probably an ongoing cost to provide, since it requires humans in the mix to generate the data it needs every day. So TiVo needs them off those inexpensive lifetime units and on units that bring in monthly revenue or super-overpaid lifetime revenue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Margaret updated it for me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649307472600010752


But how long will it be available for lifetime units? Or will they start charging a fee for it at some point?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

davezatz said:


> Margaret updated it for me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649307472600010752


What a shame. Though I think that when it first came out, Margaret tweeted that the Roamio OTA would not have Mini support, and it did.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Margaret updated it for me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649307472600010752


That's a bit surprising. If anything, I'd think that Quick Mode would require more processing power and would be the Bolt-exclusive feature, of the two.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. Seems like playing the show faster, with audio pitch correction, would require special hardware or more CPU power. Skipping over commercials is nothing more then a bookmark in the video stream.

Perhaps they will add skipping later for an extra fee. Like $1/mo to cover the cost of the people they have to hire to mark the in/out points.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Disappointing... @TiVo pointed me to that page.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode
> 
> TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


sorry where does it say roamio will get skip mode in that link?

anyone have a screenshot of what it looked like before they changed it?


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

dswallow said:


> So the thing coming to the Roamio is the thing one wouldn't necessarily expect. And the thing not coming to the Roamio, is the thing that could easily come to it, but probably represents the only thing that's probably an ongoing cost to provide, since it requires humans in the mix to generate the data it needs every day. So TiVo needs them off those inexpensive lifetime units and on units that bring in monthly revenue or super-overpaid lifetime revenue.


that makes sense, but why not crowd source the commercial skipping instead of paying people? Although even if they paid people it can't be that expensive, only need 1 person to do it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jrr6415sun said:


> sorry where does it say roamio will get skip mode in that link?
> 
> anyone have a screenshot of what it looked like before they changed it?


Not sure anyone has a screenshot of it, but I'll add my voice to those saying "I saw both pages earlier today, QuickMode and SkipMode, and they both said 'coming soon' for Roamios and Roamio-connected Minis."


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Perhaps they will add skipping later for an extra fee. Like $1/mo to cover the cost of the people they have to hire to mark the in/out points.


Yeah I could see it coming as an add-on service for the Roamios once the dust has settled on the Bolt's launch. I'm sure that TiVo is searching the sofa cushions for additional revenue in every place they can think of. They could already be planning on doing something like that, and someone just got trigger happy with the website.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Perhaps the skipmode manual editing as part of the Bolt is the reason for the $100 increase in lifetime service? (200 if you count loss of MSD)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Perhaps they will add skipping later for an extra fee. Like $1/mo to cover the cost of the people they have to hire to mark the in/out points.


It'd be interesting to see how it would affect innovation and customer satisfaction if TiVo were to start offering "in-app" purchases to enable custom features.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Perhaps the skipmode manual editing as part of the Bolt is the reason for the $100 increase in lifetime service? (200 if you count loss of MSD)


Possibly, but they didn't raise the annual or monthly service fee to compensate.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> Perhaps the skipmode manual editing as part of the Bolt is the reason for the $100 increase in lifetime service? (200 if you count loss of MSD)


So anyone who gets a Roamio and adds Lifetime subsidizes new Bolt users?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> So anyone who gets a Roamio and adds Lifetime subsidizes new Bolt users?


You may be able to call up TiVo and get them to give you a better deal "under the table" on lifetime if you buy a Roamio directly from them.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd love both skip and quick modes. I'm a skimmer on many shows and used fast play a lot on an old Sony machine I had, not sure if it was a DVD recorder or a DVR. glad to hear it may be coming to Roamio, surely Tivo wants to keep Roamio customers happy.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You may be able to call up TiVo and get them to give you a better deal "under the table" on lifetime if you buy a Roamio directly from them.


Well, I was hoping to pick up a close-out Pro at MagHiFi for around $100(historical price based on Premiere close-out) and add the MSD Lifetime of $400. At $600 it really changes the value for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone posted in the Roamio forum you can get a Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 if you've been a TiVo customer for 5 years. You could get a 3TB drive for <$100 and throw it in there and be close to your initial price.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Someone posted in the Roamio forum you can get a Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 if you've been a TiVo customer for 5 years. You could get a 3TB drive for <$100 and throw it in there and be close to your initial price.


That's interesting, it's actually a better deal that what I was looking at. Been a customer since '06 when the Series 3 came out. Before that, a DirecTV TiVo but that doesn't count.

Found the thread, thanks!


----------



## usc-fan (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like they removed the old dvr and now it bolt only on skipmode on the support site. That sucks.....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got an email from weeKnees. It caught my eye that the Bolt has faster WiFi. Could this mean it has 802.11ac?

It didn't say stronger, just faster. Maybe TiVo will make a Mini with 802.11ac too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes it does have 802.11 ac

No word yet on whether it can actually do MoCa to wifi bridging though. If it can't then wifi will be essentially useless like it was on the Roamio.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode
> 
> TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


Where in your link is the confirmation that it is coming to the Roamio?? Please post a link related to your post.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Yes it does have 802.11 ac
> 
> No word yet on whether it can actually do MoCa to wifi bridging though. If it can't then wifi will be essentially useless like it was on the Roamio.


Not necessarily. It's possible they could remove the requirement that you can only communicate to a Mini over wired ethernet or MoCA.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I guess there is a case for introducing these features to Roamios (if it's possible.) And that's to keep customers paying their monthly subscriptions. Subs are high margin revenue after a few years.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Not necessarily. It's possible they could remove the requirement that you can only communicate to a Mini over wired ethernet or MoCA.


Only if they release a Mini with built in wifi


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Only if they release a Mini with built in wifi


Is there any reason why the Bolt couldn't communicate to a router via WiFi and then have the router communicate to the Mini over ethernet or via a MoCA adapter?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Is there any reason why the Bolt couldn't communicate to a router via WiFi and then have the router communicate to the Mini over ethernet or via a MoCA adapter?


That's a funny thing. If you try that with a Roamio it will fail. A Roamio must use a wired connection to serve a Mini. Now, it can be a wired to wireless adapter, but that's not supported. Use Ethernet or MoCA. I guess we'll wait to see if that has changed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Is there any reason why the Bolt couldn't communicate to a router via WiFi and then have the router communicate to the Mini over ethernet or via a MoCA adapter?


I guess that could work. IIRC that is specifically prohibited on the Roamio. Not sure why. Probably because the 802.11g in the Roamio is not fast enough.

But if they could bridge MoCa to wifi then the TiVo could talk to the Mins via MoCa and they could just use the TiVo's wifi to talk to the internet. That would make it so wifi was only used for updates and OTT streaming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I guess that could work. IIRC that is specifically prohibited on the Roamio. Not sure why. Probably because the 802.11g in the Roamio is not fast enough.
> 
> But if they could bridge MoCa to wifi then the TiVo could talk to the Mins via MoCa and they could just use the TiVo's wifi to talk to the internet. That would make it so wifi was only used for updates and OTT streaming.


It worked at one time. I remember testing out my Travel Roamio with it and had no problem streaming content over Wireless N to it from my other TiVos. But at some point they changed things and you can't stream any more over wifi.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> It worked at one time. I remember testing out my Travel Roamio with it and had no problem streaming content over Wireless N to it from my other TiVos. But at some point they changed things and you can't stream any more over wifi.


Yeah they limit it all in the software. I guess they just didn't want to have to deal with service calls from people with crappy WiFi reception.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, makes me happy that quick mode is coming to Roamio, and I will definitely use it.. BUT ONLY 30% faster? I guess for much viewing, I'll *still* be downloading and using VLC to play 2.5X faster.. (e.g. sometimes I watch 3 "hour long" shows while walking on the treadmill.. reality or news shows, not regular scripted shows..)


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

b_scott said:


> this looks like such a downgrade. what were they thinking?


Ya, the HDD is a more expensive 2.5" one. It's only 4 tuners on both models, no 6 tuner option and 500 Meg or 1TB option only and yet this is suppose to be able to record 4K content also which would require more space?

I see no reason why commercial Skip can't be supported in the ROAMIO's other then to get people to upgrade.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> Ya, the HDD is a more expensive 2.5" one. It's only 4 tuners on both models, no 6 tuner option and 500 Meg or 1TB option only and *yet this is suppose to be able to record 4K content* also which would require more space?


I've seen nothing that indicates that it would be able to record/capture 4K content.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I see TiVo is finally offering a HDMI cable with the Bolt. It is mentioned in the specs for the Bolt.
https://support.tivo.com/servlet/fileField?id=0BE380000008YWz


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> I see TiVo is finally offering a HDMI cable with the Bolt. It is mentioned in the specs for the Bolt.
> https://support.tivo.com/servlet/fileField?id=0BE380000008YWz


Makes sense. Only certain HDMI cables can handle 4k.


----------



## wazzupg (Oct 5, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> I've seen nothing that indicates that it would be able to record/capture 4K content.


The following is from Tivo website on the bolt

"TiVo BOLT was built with an eye on the future. It'll deliver eye-popping, blow-your-socks-off Ultra High Definition programming as soon as it starts streaming, from content providers like Netflix, Amazon Prime Instant Video, and VUDU. The TiVo BOLT is ready and waiting on themand, of course, you'll need a 4K TV and a broadband Internet connection, and you may have to pay some fees to those third-party providers. *Oh, and when networks start adding 4K content, you'll be able to record those programs just like HD content.* Your eyeballs will thank you for thinking ahead and investing in TiVo BOLT."


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wazzupg said:


> *Oh, and when networks start adding 4K content, you'll be able to record those programs just like HD content.* Your eyeballs will thank you for thinking ahead and investing in TiVo BOLT."


Nice. So the Bolt with a 500MB drive will be able to record like 30 minutes of 4k content before it is full.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Nice. So the Bolt with a 500MB drive will be able to record like 30 minutes of 4k content before it is full.


4K will likely be in the 30Mbps range. Currently all TiVo's estimates for HD are based on 15Mbps streams. So your Bolt would be able to hold about 1/2 as many hours of 4K as it has listed for HD.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> 4K will likely be in the 30Mbps range. Currently all TiVo's estimates for HD are based on 15Mbps streams. So your Bolt would be able to hold about 1/2 as many hours of 4K as it has listed for HD.


I was just poking fun at the Bolt's small hard drives.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode
> 
> TiVo confirms that skip mode is coming to Roamio in the future.


If this page said "TiVo Roamio (coming soon)"
It does not right now...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> If this page said "TiVo Roamio (coming soon)"
> It does not right now...


Back when that was originally posted... it did. Prior to being corrected.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Nice. So the Bolt with a 500MB drive will be able to record like 30 minutes of 4k content before it is full.


I was just thinking that I hadn't seen any of those "BOLT will hold NNN hours of UHD programming" estimates amongst the marketing materials.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> I was just thinking that I hadn't seen any of those "BOLT will hold NNN hours of UHD programming" estimates amongst the marketing materials.


If a 500GB Roamio can hold 75 hours of HD then a 500GB Bolt will likely hold about 35 hours of 4K content.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> If a 500GB Roamio can hold 75 hours of HD then a 500GB Bolt will likely hold about 35 hours of 4K content.


The TiVo Bolt has enough storage to hold every single hour of recordable 4K content available today to CableCARD cable subscribers nationwide.

How's that?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dswallow said:


> The TiVo Bolt has enough storage to hold every single hour of recordable 4K content available today to CableCARD cable subscribers nationwide.
> 
> How's that?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The TiVo Bolt has enough storage to hold every single hour of recordable 4K content available today to CableCARD cable subscribers nationwide.
> 
> How's that?


Nice! Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> If a 500GB Roamio can hold 75 hours of HD then a 500GB Bolt will likely hold about 35 hours of 4K content.


Wondering if if the increased CPU performance of the Bolt will allow for on-the-fly compression/decompression of 4K content.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Wondering if if the increased CPU performance of the Bolt will allow for on-the-fly compression/decompression of 4K content.


4K content will already be in the H.265 format, which is the most efficient codec in existance today. There is nothing they could do to make it smaller other then reducing the resolution.

Think about it this way.... 4K has 8x as many pixels as 1080i and yet it only requires 2x the bitrate, so they're already compressing it 4x compared to MPEG-2.


----------

